# Netflix audio dropouts



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

My Romeo connected by 25 foot HDMI cable directly into TV using TVs internal speakers using Netflix I get fairly frequent audio dropouts maybe every 10 minutes or so for a quick second. This seems to be happening on everything I play on Netflix. After this if I rewind It, audio dropout always appears in the same spot. Does this tell me that the problem is not the TV or HDMI cable?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Whenever you use the TV's speakers, you should be using DOLBY to PCM, under Settings/Audio.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Under TiVo audio settings I had been using "use Dolby audio" setting it had been working fine for everything except for occasionally Netflix. I wonder have people here compared both these settings for best audio quality on internal tv speakers or soundbar?


----------



## thompsr2 (Oct 21, 2015)

I never had any problems until RC12 was installed. That's my only guess for the source of the problem.


----------



## eric_n_dfw (Jul 15, 2003)

Mine started doing the same a few weeks ago too. Same HDMI path (via a small HDMI switcher) using Apple TV Netflix app does not exhibit the problem.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

I experienced severe repeated audio dropouts using the Netflix app on my Roamio once, maybe a couple weeks ago. Switched over to my Apple TV to finish the show with no problems. But I've used the app on the Roamio a couple times since with no problem.


----------



## DallasGG (May 5, 2015)

My Roamio OTA when using Netflix has constant audio dropouts. When I use my Google Nexus Player with Netflix on the same TV, I have no problems at all. One of my friends who also has a Roamio OTA also has audio dropouts when using Netflix with the Roamio. It is an obvious problem which Tivo needs to look into.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Well, I'm experiencing audio drop-outs again today in Netflix, although not quite as often this time. Ugh, the one great steaming app on my Roamio is now crap. (ok, Vudu works great but I rarely use it.) BTW, my Roamio is connected to my receiver via optical audio.


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

I watched a Netflix show yesterday for the first time in along time and immediately noticed the audio dropouts. Nothing in my setup has changed since the last time used Netflix.

Very annoying! Hope they fix it!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

michael1248 said:


> I watched a Netflix show yesterday for the first time in along time and immediately noticed the audio dropouts. Nothing in my setup has changed since the last time used Netflix.
> 
> Very annoying! Hope they fix it!


Same problem I had, but the drop outs on Netflix were on a Netflix production ( _Orange is the new Black_), before this I was only watching movies and had no audio drops, I have not tried going back to a Netflix movie to see if I stop getting the drop outs (but I will soon). I also get audio drops on a normal HDTV program.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

We were watching Minions last night on Netflix via a Roamio OTA and had constant audio dropouts as well. Very annoying.


----------



## silversurfer2k7 (Jun 29, 2016)

I started having the audio dropouts myself yesterday - very annoying! I hope TiVo fixes this soon!


----------



## jernomer (Nov 22, 2015)

I, too, started having audio dropouts with Netflix. I haven't been able to determine a pattern yet, as it appears to happen with different shows and at different times of day. I tried the Netflix app on my Amazon Fire stick and didn't get any audio dropouts, so it's definitely not on Netflix's side of things.


----------



## TiVolant (Oct 10, 2002)

Same here, I get the split second audio dropouts on my Roamio, using the optical out into a Sonos Playbar.

I don't get the dropouts on the Roku or ipad Netflix client.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

I noticed it today on my Roamio. Switched to the tv's app and no dropouts


----------



## reddice (Mar 6, 2004)

I to get audio dropouts on my Roamio OTA and it is the app because when I roll it back it does not drop out in the same place.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

Audio dropouts on Netflix are annoyingly persistent. I've tweaked my Roamio, my Vizio, my Bose, and everything else I can think of. It's NOT Netflix....it's TiVo. I don't quite know if it was RC12 or RC14 that created the issue but I DO know that if I watch ONLINE there is never an issue. The Netflix app used to be a dog but it's now the gold standard compared to Amazon and HBO Go. Now they all seem to resemble dogs.

Rather than insure that the aforementioned work as they should, I noticed today that two more streaming apps appeared. One seems to be a Bollywood app and the other (another) Movie steaming app (paid subscription of course).

I've been on the giving and receiving end of company takeovers and despite the glowing press releases, the employees tend to let things fall between the cracks until equilibrium is restored....and job security is determined. 

As a recording platform, TiVo still delivers, but as a streaming platform...the jury is still out for me. Any recommendations for the best (or at least better) platform?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Roku for shear number of apps I'd say, FireTV for best 4K, AppleTV for well....Apple sh*t, and I hear nVidia Shield is very good but have no experience with that.


----------



## Razzer (Nov 5, 2015)

Same problem here. Roamio OTA with Optical out. No problem when watching Netflix through the Chromecast, so it's specific to TiVo TiVo Romeo. Bummer!


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

I've been having this problem constantly since the last update too, just with Netflix though.

Tivo really needs to open up their box to the extent that providers like Netflix can push updates to their channel (I think that's what it's called on Roku) when bugs are found instead of forcing us to deal with said bugs until Tivo decides to push a system update. Hopefully with the new owners we'll get a proper provider store.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

after an audio dropout and you rewind it, does the audio dropout in the same place like mine? Others here we're reporting that was not the case for them. Could help diagnose the problem.


----------



## DallasGG (May 5, 2015)

The audio dropouts with my Roamio OTA and a friend's Roamio OTA started up again over the last couple of days. They had been gone for awhile but they're happening again. Ugh!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

DallasGG said:


> The audio dropouts with my Roamio OTA and a friend's Roamio OTA started up again over the last couple of days. They had been gone for awhile but they're happening again. Ugh!


Same thing happens in my setup, some nights no drop-outs some nights a few and other nights a real PIA with drop-outs, can't figure this out, a sound problem should be there all the time or non of the time, not on again then off again, all of us are using different types of sound hardware so it not like one type of hardware will cause this problem.


----------



## Kirkla79 (Aug 15, 2015)

I have also been having the issue on and off.

Sound with Netflix is fine for weeks, the dropouts will occur for on and off for the next few weeks. Then sound will be normal for a while.

Can happen with Roamio/minis connect to AVR or speaker, or when using the TV's speaker.

I also get a similar issue periodically occurring with Hulu, but instead of sound dropping out the picture will go black briefly. And it occurs sporadically with various setups.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## David NOLA (Dec 26, 2016)

Same issue, Romia OTA, sound intermittently drops out when streaming NetFlix. 
Just going on record so TIVO will finally address.


----------



## dobie_gillis (Mar 6, 2016)

We used to have this issue a lot in the summer. But have been streaming a ton lately and haven't noticed it. Go figure... 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## pautler (Oct 10, 2013)

I have a roamio basic and 2 minis. My wife and I use the netflix app many times per week, sometimes daily. We never experienced this problem before, but we just started experiencing it since the beginning of December... and it is *very* annoying. It seems to happen once or twice every 5 minutes. Just like others have said, the audio disappears for a second or two, and then comes right back. No issue with the video stream. We experience the problem via both the roamio and the minis... however if we use the netflix app on one of our other devices (smartTV, blueray player, android TV, etc) everything plays perfectly, without any audio issues what-so-ever. I rebooted my roamio and minis, but the problem persists.

As far as I know, nothing at all has changed with my system, except that I received the software upgrade to 20.6.3.RC7-USA-6-846 right around the time that I started experiencing this problem with the netflix app. Coincidence?

I opened a ticket with TiVo this morning. To help raise the visibility of this issue, I'd suggest that everyone else experiencing this problem also open a ticket with TiVo support.
=> Contact Us

-Joe


----------



## David NOLA (Dec 26, 2016)

Great idea Pautler. Done. Opened a ticket with them regarding this issue.
I just ordered and received a Mini. Have not checked to see if the problem occurs on it or not. 
It definitely does not occur when streaming through my Roku (same TV/sound bar/internet connection).


----------



## computersteve (Jun 10, 2016)

I have a feeling this is never going to get fixed.. I'm part of the beta and opened up a bug report with Tivo (BESTB-20747) Weeks ago and they finally replied back with this 
"Hi Stephen,

Thanks for the issue report.

Can I ask you for a few things, as I am not able to reproduce.

Can you Reproduce, and on the remote press 7-7-7-CLEAR, and note the time, please? Then, force 2 service connections and let me know when you've done so.

This way I can open a bug and have the logs from this event investigated.

Thanks, Stephen.

-Chris" 
I did what they asked... but what I don't get is how can they not reproduce?? there is so many reports of this problem by other people.. I even included links for them Netflix Audio dropouts | TiVo Troubleshooting | TiVo Help Forums
the second are on a major community for tivo - Netflix audio dropouts?
Third we have Virgin Media Community which isn't in the United States but even your European UK boxes are experiencing the same problem - Netflix Sound Dropouts - Page 2 - Virgin Media Community


----------



## computersteve (Jun 10, 2016)

Just an update to this that I received last night.. 
"Hi Stephen
Thanks for the log and all the links. I have opened a new bug and marked it as High Priority.
Hopefully we can fix this soon because Netflix is a major stream source for a lot of users.

Bug 455157 - [Q3.11] Beta - Netflix - Audio dropouts

Sorry for the inconvenience of this issue.
Mike"
I would still report any issues that you guys have with this to keep it a High Priority.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Opened a new bug? This has been a problem for a very long time. I was forced to buy a Roku to watch Netflix months ago because I couldn't stand the constant audio dropouts any more, and TiVo claimed there was no problem. On some programs it was 2 or 3 dropouts per minute throughout the entire program.


----------



## computersteve (Jun 10, 2016)

Lurker1 said:


> Opened a new bug? This has been a problem for a very long time. I was forced to buy a Roku to watch Netflix months ago because I couldn't stand the constant audio dropouts any more, and TiVo claimed there was no problem. On some programs it was 2 or 3 dropouts per minute throughout the entire program.


Yes, I know its an old bug.. I even noted that in my bug report.. Point is I'm hoping that they will finally make this a priority and fix it.. but if your still experiencing it call Tivo customer service and tell them to note your account that your also experiencing Bug 455157 that way they see its multiple people.... the more people who complain, the faster this gets fixed.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

I hope you are right, but don't hold your breath. I have seen so many times where TiVo support claims you are the first to report something or they never heard of it before when people have been complaining about it all over the forums for months and have reported it numerous times.

I am not going to report this again. I am not experiencing it now only because I gave up on TiVo streaming and purchased a different device 6 months ago. As a long-time customer, all I see TiVo doing lately is spending most of their effort adding gee-whiz gimmickry while introducing lots of new bugs and not fixing the old ones.


----------



## hobbes79 (Jan 2, 2017)

I got a response about this today from Tivo. Though not a solution, it's clear they are aware and working on it.

_Thank you for contacting TiVo Email Support. I can definitely assist you with questions on that today. That is something we are investigating currently. We hope to have that resolved soon, but there are no official ETA timelines for the issue at hand yet. Thankfully any update will be sent to your TiVo box automatically as this is resolved. I will note this to your account and definitely let us know if you get any additional questions. _


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

hobbes79 said:


> I got a response about this today from Tivo. Though not a solution, it's clear they are aware and working on it.
> 
> _Thank you for contacting TiVo Email Support. I can definitely assist you with questions on that today. That is something we are investigating currently. We hope to have that resolved soon, but there are no official ETA timelines for the issue at hand yet. Thankfully any update will be sent to your TiVo box automatically as this is resolved. I will note this to your account and definitely let us know if you get any additional questions. _


The only thing that is clear is this is the generic canned response for any problem and is meaningless. There is not a single word mentioning your specific problem. A support drone spent one second to glance at your email and press one button to delete it and send the canned response.


----------

